
The worst CMS ever seen - toretto460
https://github.com/BrainStormDevel/verysimplecms
======
BrainStormDevel
Have you try it first or u are the usually hater that talk only because the
Modules aren't in MVC/OOP and the code is a developer preview? Test the code
first, after u talk.

------
Jaruzel
To save us the trial of installing it... Why is it the worst?

~~~
kenny237
It is simple and it is encrypted with ionCube

